# KUDO's to OUTBOARDS UNLIMITED



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I recently bought a used bass boat w/ an old 2 stroke 50hp.

After losing the bottom cylinder in the old one, I decided to re-power the boat. I spent 2 weeks checking all dealers around our area and getting quotes on every brand in the area.

I decided to go w/ a new 2 stroke 50hp TLDI Tohatsu purchased thru and installed by Outboards Unlimited in Milton.

I was very pleased how fast the motor arrived, old one removed and new one running…the while process from order to pick-up took 4 days.

Not only was his price lower than anyone’s, the install was painless and on time. We swapped props once to increase RPM’s and that’s the only modification from factory stock.

Love the new motor, I can highly recommend these guys for outboard service.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That motor will last a long time.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Always good to hear about Good customer service from a local business


----------

